# Piney Woods Retriever Club



## tag1390 (Mar 25, 2012)

*!!!!!!!!!IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!! *PWRC would like to express to everyone that due to the large amounts of rain that we have experienced, it is imperative that all vehicles stay on the main roads only. The Open will start on Friday and the Amateur will start on Saturday. Check for signs at the entrance to the ranch.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates? Much appreciated


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

41 dogs back to land blind. 
As reported to me: 1,3,5-10, 17, 19, 23, 25-30, 33-39, 42-46, 48, 51-53, 55, 57, 61-63, 66-67, 69-71


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Callbacks for the Amateur, anyone?


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 30, 31, 32, 37, 39, 43, 44, 48, 49, 51, 54, 56, 57, 60, 61 and 62. Should be 32 dogs.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 30, 31, 32, 37, 39, 43, 44, 48, 49, 51, 54, 56, 57, 60, 61 and 62. Should be 32 dogs.


Thanks, Kyle


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Am to 3rd & 4th series:

2-5-7-9-10-16-20-22-23-25-37-39-43-44-48-49-51-61-72.

19 dogs, dog 61 starts.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur as reported to me:

1) Tia/Caire
2) katie/Widner
3) Ike/Aranoff
4) Tubb/Russell
RJ) Bozeman
Multiple Jams


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any open placements???


----------



## MBoley (Mar 9, 2015)

congrats to a nice field of Ams who placed


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Bickley and manny first, farmer with Dottie second, ecket third with unknown, farmer with king of Tom Watson fame fourth cogratulations to all


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

JWC said:


> Bickley and manny first, farmer with Dottie second, ecket third with unknown, farmer with king of Tom Watson fame fourth cogratulations to all


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulation to everyone who placed or finished !


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Tom, on King's Open fourth! 

rita


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Rita: Clear out your PM's.


----------

